# Anticoagulation code



## Mwinter9 (Mar 15, 2018)

My provider just started using 93793 for anticoag mgmt.  I want to make sure we are documenting correctly and using correct diagnosis.  Provider would like to send a triage with all information required.  I'm assuming that there needs to be a note to document not just the triage.  Also, diagnosis?  I'm assuming we use the reason we are monitoring such as afib etc.  Just second guessing myself and would like input from others.  Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 15, 2018)

For all anticoagulant monitoring encounters we have always used Z51.81 for therapeutic drug monitoring first listed with the Z79.01 for anticoagulant use secondary.  This is supported by several past issues of Coding Clinics.  
I always tell the Coders.. look to see why the patient is there, there are not coming in because of The a-fib, they are there to have their blood checked for monitoring of the anticoagulant drug.  You can list he a-fib as the third diagnosis if you want.


----------



## fsoto1230 (Mar 20, 2018)

Can anticoagulation management codes be billed monthly or every time a patient comes in to the Coumadin clinic ?
I am new to billing. Any information would be helpful 

thanks


----------



## daedolos (Mar 21, 2018)

mitchellde said:


> For all anticoagulant monitoring encounters we have always used Z51.81 for therapeutic drug monitoring first listed with the Z79.01 for anticoagulant use secondary.  This is supported by several past issues of Coding Clinics.
> I always tell the Coders.. look to see why the patient is there, there are not coming in because of The a-fib, they are there to have their blood checked for monitoring of the anticoagulant drug.  You can list he a-fib as the third diagnosis if you want.



Thanks for that pro-tip.

Peace
@_*


----------

